# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  "ماوس" مزود بخاصية المسح الضوئي من"إل جي"

## الحصن نيوز

*-الحصن نيوز* *أطلقت شركة 'إل جي الكترونيكس' ماوس LSM-100 الذكي والمزود بماسح ضوئي.وقد تم تطوير خاصية الماسح الضوئي في هذا الجهاز، بحسب 'البوابة العربية للأخبار التقنية'، لتضيف المزيد من السهولة في الاستخدام مقارنة مع الماسحات الضوئية التقليدية، حيث يسهل زر الماسح الضوئي الذكي الموجود على يسار الفأرة على المستخدم تمرير الأداة على المواد المراد مسحها ضوئياً في غضون ثوان. ويمكن حفظ هذه الملفات بعدة صيغ منها PNG، وJPEG، وTIFF، وBMP، وPDF، وXLS، وDOC، أو يتم سحبها ووضعها في التطبيق المطلوب.تجدر الإشارة إلى أن ماوس 'إل جي' مجهّز بماسح ضوئي قادر على تحويل فوري للنص من الصور إلى كلمات وحروف مطبوعة يمكن تحريرها والتعديل عليها حسب الرغبة، وهو بهذه الخاصية يوفر الكثير من وقت وجهد المستخدم، لكونه يغنيه عن إعادة طباعة النص مرة أخرى.*
تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

